# DX3r radio anybody have any feedback ?



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

lookin for some feedback on the new spektrum system ? does it also have steering speed ? thanks Dave


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

I have one, and really like it. Very comfortable to hold. Extremely light. It is very user friendly to setup and navigate the menus. Everything is done with one push button roller. It does not have a setting for the steering servo speed like the 3pk but it does have a setting for the servo frame rate frequency. I personnaly never used the servo speed setting on my 3pk ( I kept them at 100% both forward and return) so lacking this feature wasn't important at all to me. Other than that it has every feature you would want for a car radio. The only thing I have heard from some one that has looked at mine is that the trigger was a little tight for his finger. But he has pretty big fingers ( fat fingers as he puts it). However, I think even that area could be modified to allow a bigger finger to fit more easily. I would definitly recommend this radio to anyone looking at getting a high end radio.

RC


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

Can't Wait To Get Mine One Of The Most Impressive New Products On The Market.


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

*what does the "servo frame rate " do ? I also have a 3pk and i'm lookin for a 2nd radio . I use the servo speed some especially on dirt *


----------



## CLB (Apr 8, 2007)

Just wondering on the new dx3r spek radio about dual rate for the steering. Can you say set the steering at 30% and set one of the buttons so you can hit that button and have 100% travel when you get into trouble. I have a dx3 now and you can not get much more travel out of the servo than on regular steering. Just wondering? Any thoughts?


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

disruptor10 said:


> *what does the "servo frame rate " do ? I also have a 3pk and i'm lookin for a 2nd radio . I use the servo speed some especially on dirt *


This is what spectrum says about the frame rate: 

" The frame rate will help determine the time at which the servo information is transmitted to and updated by the receiver. With a lower frame rate you’ll enjoy a faster reaction time. The DX3R has an adjustable frame rate 16m/s, 11 m/s, or 5.5m/s. When combined with digital servos, the 5.5 m/s rate translates into lightning-fast response times. As a heads up, the 5.5m/s frame rate can only be used with digital servos; analog servos must utilize the 16m/s or 11m/s rate."

RC


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

CLB said:


> Just wondering on the new dx3r spek radio about dual rate for the steering. Can you say set the steering at 30% and set one of the buttons so you can hit that button and have 100% travel when you get into trouble. I have a dx3 now and you can not get much more travel out of the servo than on regular steering. Just wondering? Any thoughts?


Yes you can program any of the available buttons to do exactly what you are asking. Very easy to setup.


RC


----------



## CLB (Apr 8, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## disruptor10 (Oct 2, 1998)

thanks RC , very helpful , i'm tryin to get my paws on one of these


----------



## teamhdrive (Apr 3, 2002)

awesome radio. super easy to setup and move through screens. Best purchase I have made in yrs.


----------



## hobbyten (Apr 5, 2004)

love my new radio one handed setup easy to read and adjust. only drawback i have is wheel is to small for me but cured that with a old tm blue tire. grrrrrrrrrrreat radio.


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

i love this radio also and im happy i baught it. 

pro's- low price, lite, battery life lasts so long even with AA's, never glitches

cons'- no steering speed

i dont understand why steering speed is so important because i never slow it down, but everyone wants to know if it has the feature. it does have exp and if you go to negative exp it does slow the steering down in a way so you could try that!

i use the F button as my 100 Duel rate button and i love it! works good. all you have to do is click the main button, scroll down to the system. then you will see ABCDEF and click that. then go down to the F and scroll till you get DR overide. or somthing simaler....... THen all you have to do is make sure the DR 2 is NOT on INHIBIT! have it set to 100% 

hope that helps. i didnt have my radio in front of me so maybe it was confusing lol sorry


----------



## RC 18 MT (Aug 4, 2007)

WOA I am new to RC and that radio looks AWSOME!!! I am going to get that next summer unless something ealse better comes out. AWSOMENESS:thumbsup:


----------



## gndprx (Aug 30, 2006)

Digging up an old thread for a few questions on this unit.

I'm assuming it has a standard dual-rate steering along with L and R EPA adjustments, so I don't follow what people are after on steering speed that can't be accomplished with those 2 adjustments.

Also is there an EPA override of some sorts for the throttle? Something I have not found on any remote and would be an awesome addition since we run several breakout classes. I'd like to be able to jump between 2 throttle epa's on the fly when I need to pass on the high side of the track while still not breaking out and then drop to the lower epa when I can tighten up my line again. Can this be programmed to do anything like that on a button easy enough to access while driving?

Also can you program a button to do small EPA increments while driving? With my M8 I can set it on the throttle EPA screen and bump the + button while driving to accomplish this..as the battery drops, I need to be able to bump a few percentage points up on the EPA through the end of the race.

Thanks!


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

the radio rocks. nuff said


----------

